# Painted the wrong room



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Funny thing happened to us today when we got to work. The homeowner told us she loved the bedroom but wrong bedroom. When I got there my crew leader who thought we were ahead of schedule on the job didn't know what to say. I jut laughed, it was my fault. The homeowner loved the color so we don't have to Repaint it. 

A good lesson learned in better communication.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Funny thing happened to us today when we got to work. The homeowner told us she loved the bedroom but wrong bedroom. When I got there my crew leader who thought we were ahead of schedule on the job didn't know what to say. _ I jut laughed, it was my fault. _The homeowner loved the color so we don't have to Repaint it.
> 
> A good lesson learned in better communication.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Good man !:thumbsup: So did you eventually paint the right room ?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We painted the correct bedroom yesterday

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Happy it turned our well for you.

I've heard stories of people painting the wrong HOUSE


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> Happy it turned our well for you.
> 
> I've heard stories of people painting the wrong HOUSE


I've heard those stories too and wonder How does that happen ?. I mean a whole house ? cripes:blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> I've heard those stories too and wonder How does that happen ?. I mean a whole house ? cripes:blink:


I have a feeling the HO ain't about to come out and say, "HEY, you're at the wrong address"

Who wouldn't accept a free house painting?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> I have a feeling the HO ain't about to come out and say, "HEY, you're at the wrong address"
> 
> Who wouldn't accept a free house painting?


probably so for a lot of HOs. If somebody came into my place and started working I think I'd have to at least investigate.:yes:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

a good leader can always laugh at himself:thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> a good leader can always laugh at himself:thumbsup:


yup, I laugh at myself all the time, I mean everybody else laughs at me so why not ?:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Happy it turned our well for you.
> 
> I've heard stories of people painting the wrong HOUSE


Back when my father was running the business. One of _HIS_ hires washed down the wrong house. :yes: Dad sent him out with a truck and power washer for the day, and he just simply read the address wrong.

Never did get paid for the job. :blink:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We pulled off wallpaper in the wrong room couple years ago


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Back when my father was running the business. One of _HIS_ hires washed down the wrong house. :yes: Dad sent him out with a truck and power washer for the day, and he just simply read the address wrong.
> 
> Never did get paid for the job. :blink:


:thumbsup: we told a new fella to paint and stain a deck one time - and he did. high gloss oil and then threw sand all over it.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

My old boss had gotten a bid once to replace a section of roof on a house he had just bought but was not living in yet. He showed up one weekend to find the work had been done, but had not agreed to it yet. Appearently the roofer had got things mixed up and sent his crew to the wrong job.

My boss was a good guy though, so he worked out a compromise for the payment. Of course the roofer would have accepted anything.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Also,

I did an apartment once where the tenent and picked up the paint and left for the week. I showed up and "briefly skimmed" the note they left assigning the colors to the rooms. I grabbed the first can that said "green" and started the first room. Fortunatley, they called me as i was rolling out the first coat to make sure I had seen the note and understood that there where 2 greens :blink:. Of course they bought 2 greens and the one they chose to go with did not have green in the name.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

I was just at a job where the HO had ordered a new roof. Well his new roof got put on his neighbors house three doors down.
After seeing the shingle color on the other house he changed his mind on the color for his. :laughing:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Doing an exterior that had masonite siding for the body but factory metal finish for the siding on a couple small peaks over the garage.

Miscommunication happened and I started painting the factory metal. HO comes home at noon. After a talk we decided to stop. 

I learned how to strip paint pretty good that day. It was a bonding primer also. Pwash didn't do anything. Got a mild latex paint remover and used a bunch of scotch pads. Didn't scratch the finish. Worked out.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Painted wrong building in a industrial park.
Got there before sun rise and had about half of it done when the tenants showed up.

Job Foreman called Superintendent who spoke to the boss.

Finished the building that afternoon and painted the right building the next day.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> yup, I laugh at myself all the time, I mean everybody else laughs at me so why not ?:thumbsup:


 Ha!Ha!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've shared this before, but no one here now will remember. HO walks me through in the AM showing me which stain for which floor (only two).

I get a call that night saying I got them mixed up (to this day, I'll swear HE got them mixed up, he was into a lot of "nose candy") Both pine floors, one was Jacobean, the other Colonial Maple. The Jacobean had to be sanded down, the Colonial maple was able to be darkened.

Reminded me of the Stooges "Tassels in the Air", "these go on THIS side, and these go on THAT side..."

(the bit starts at 3:31)


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Ha!Ha!


hey listen.... I think your wife is calling you ! better go see what she wants !:thumbsup:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> :thumbsup: we told a new fella to paint and stain a deck one time - and he did. high gloss oil and then threw sand all over it.


LOL, why the sand? extra grip? 


I once worked with a guy that mixed up five gallons of oil primer together and five gallons of latex trim paint together because the boss told him to box the paint. Same guy tried using ceiling paint to prime cedar..needless to say he didnt last


----------

